
Code Review from the Command Line (2018) - nik1aa5
https://blog.jez.io/cli-code-review/
======
badfrog
Reminds me of Jane Street's code review in emacs:
[https://blog.janestreet.com/putting-the-i-back-in-ide-
toward...](https://blog.janestreet.com/putting-the-i-back-in-ide-towards-a-
github-explorer/)

------
gfiorav
I’ve gotten used to Vimium [0] (a chrome extension that emulates Vim commands
in the browser) and I rarely use the mouse or arrow keys now. For me, that has
been the biggest leap in productivity for my CRs.

I agree that it’s nice to review within the context of the terminal, but I
still think the UI (at least for Github) is easygoing and productive
(specially when you ditch the mouse).

[0] -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb)

~~~
keriati1
We implemented Vim like shortcuts for github enterprise code review screen and
it works pretty nice, no mouse required. However I like the dependency graph,
maybe we implement it too...

------
Boulth
I thought it will be about git appraise ([https://github.com/google/git-
appraise](https://github.com/google/git-appraise)) but it's still interesting.
Thanks for sharing!

------
GordonS
I've been using GitHub's code review features a bit recently. Something I
really like is the ability for a reviewer to quickly make suggested code
changes that the reviewee can can approve with a button push, instantly
committing them. This saves a lot of time, especially for small, relatively
insignificant changes.

Overall though I find GitHub's code review a bit fiddly and awkward, and it's
features aren't "easily discoverable". Using the feature I mentioned above as
an example, it's rare that reviewees actually know about it, or see and use
the "Approve" button.

~~~
spurcell93
To your first point - how? I didn't know you could do this.

~~~
GordonS
Haha, I guess that proves my point about discoverability!

First you hit "Start a review" when viewing a pull request. You can then click
on any change and it opens a comment box - in that box, you add hit the button
with a plus and minus symbol on it. It then adds the existing code in the box,
and you can change it.

Better explained here: [https://help.github.com/en/articles/commenting-on-a-
pull-req...](https://help.github.com/en/articles/commenting-on-a-pull-request)

------
orpheline
This is a nice workflow - thanks for sharing!

We're using Bitbucket, not GitHub, but this would mostly work there too.

The one thing I was hoping to see and didn't was adding review comments from
the command line. It's appealing to review changes in the terminal, but if I
have to open another tool to comment the utility drops.

------
sys_64738
# apt-get install tig

